

McDonald’s to introduce bone-in chicken wings across the U.S. next month - applecore
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-08-26/mcdonald-s-to-add-chicken-wings-across-u-s-next-month.html

======
jgeorge
...awaiting first lawsuit against McDonald's for choking on a chicken bone in
"next month +1 day"

------
autotravis
More chicken, that's what the U.S. needs.

